# no deals at Cabelas



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Stopped by Avon Cabelas, their selections of stuff that's not a fashion statement is getting pretty limited, they're always popularly priced so wasn't expecting much and I like the aquarium 😋 but I like to browse when I'm in the neighborhood ... wandered thru the ever shrinking gun section and looked at Ruger mags for 10/22 ... $28 for BX1 and BX15 $38 for BX25 and no 2-packs, $68 for the BX25x2 😨 I thought YIKES, the supply chain is killing us again ... also stopped in at the Fin in Middleburg on same day ... same mags were the usual $20, $27 for 1 and 2-for 50 BX25 and $52 for the x2 ... the Fin doesn't discount much, so Cabelas only 40-50% higher 🙄 reminded me why I don't buy much there ...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Glad I bought years ago when I finally got a 10/22 cheap enough, the scope convinced me(wide angle view) then on to the mags the 25rd then were in short supply .....originally went to buy the kimber 1911 he had , then asked if I was interested in a 10/22..... price was right on both


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

baitguy said:


> Stopped by Avon Cabelas, their selections of stuff that's not a fashion statement is getting pretty limited, they're always popularly priced so wasn't expecting much and I like the aquarium 😋 but I like to browse when I'm in the neighborhood ... wandered thru the ever shrinking gun section and looked at Ruger mags for 10/22 ... $28 for BX1 and BX15 $38 for BX25 and no 2-packs, $68 for the BX25x2 😨 I thought YIKES, the supply chain is killing us again ... also stopped in at the Fin in Middleburg on same day ... same mags were the usual $20, $27 for 1 and 2-for 50 BX25 and $52 for the x2 ... the Fin doesn't discount much, so Cabelas only 40-50% higher 🙄 reminded me why I don't buy much there ...


If everything is in limited supply, and demand is high, why would there be deals anywhere? Those days are long gone!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I am officially a Cabella's/Bass Pro HATER!


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

caseyroo said:


> If everything is in limited supply, and demand is high, why would there be deals anywhere? Those days are long gone!


unlikely the demand is any higher in Middleburg than Avon ... and there is seldom much of a discount on any gun stuff ... doesn't seem to be a shortage ... if you missed it, the point was Cabelas is considerably more expensive than regular list ...


----------



## wildlife53 (Jun 12, 2011)

Kenlow1 said:


> I am officially a Cabella's/Bass Pro HATER!



I am a HATER for them too. I placed two orders last week and both of my orders got cancelled. I am cancelling my Cabela’s Club card and not shopping there any more. They also have terrible customer service.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

In my area the only places i go are Dunhams ,Sportsmens Den in Shelby and walmart.
Lol


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Rarity for me, might do a walk through, last deal I got was by chance ....on the savage 350legend just happened to look on line and there it was..... limited supply.... bought on line and picked up a couple hours later..... it was already in the store, but not out for in store purchase..... not really cabelas deal.(but savages) told the kids and grand kids no more gift cards from there..... I do like there vacuum seal 50ft rolls when on sale..... but cheaper elsewhere on line


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I think with all the OGF brethren on here and with all our goods, we could open a sporting goods store. Haha


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

wildlife53 said:


> I am a HATER for them too. I placed two orders last week and both of my orders got cancelled. I am cancelling my Cabela’s Club card and not shopping there any more. They also have terrible customer service.


wow never had a problem with Bass Pro at all as a matter of fact I had ordered a reel from them and didn't receive it called and they sent a replacement right out and Dick's is named right LOL


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

baitguy said:


> unlikely the demand is any higher in Middleburg than Avon ... and there is seldom much of a discount on any gun stuff ... doesn't seem to be a shortage ... if you missed it, the point was Cabelas is considerably more expensive than regular list ...


Perhaps, but I will never shop Fin ever again. I understand the ammo shortage that occurred and such, but nobody gouged customers like they did!


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

caseyroo said:


> Perhaps, but I will never shop Fin ever again. I understand the ammo shortage that occurred and such, but nobody gouged customers like they did!


When they became " employee owned "the low prices stopped. Now it's all MSRP. I don't go there anymore. Then they wonder why people buy online.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

caseyroo said:


> Perhaps, but I will never shop Fin ever again. I understand the ammo shortage that occurred and such, but nobody gouged customers like they did!


I don't disagree, but then again, the Fin actually had ammo to sell, and anyone who had it wasn't selling it any cheaper ... Cabelas, along w/ many other places, didn't even have anything to sell for a year and a half ... can't "gouge" if you don't have product which Cabelas didn't ... they're selection is pathetic now, there was not 1 box of 22 LR. .45 or 9 ... I go in a couple of smaller local shops, they aren't discounting anything either ... not necessarlily a Fin fan, just saying ...


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

caseyroo said:


> Perhaps, but I will never shop Fin ever again. I understand the ammo shortage that occurred and such, but nobody gouged customers like they did!


You only gouge yourself, if you pay the price. JM2C


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Royal King and Dunham’s were the place to shop a year ago. They have now caught up with most everyone else. Vance’s seems to have the best deals now. The fin has gone down hill for a few years. I hate to even bring up the name “Cabela’s” 🤮


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't mind BPS too much it seems to me to be about the same as it's always been. Hands down Cabela's used to be my favorite store but I gave up on Cabela's long before BPS bought them.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Cabelas is good for a cheap hat that says Cabelas on it. Everything else is outrageously priced in there!! The worst for me was when they put out an ad flyer showing a sale price on Tactacam Reveal Cell Trail Cameras. Now, this was at a time that I had been looking for them for 3 or 4 months and EVERYONE was out of them!! I knew they didn't have one on the shelf. So, I went in and asked if they give rain checks and would honor that rprice when they got some in. They scoffed. 

So, I said you only put that crap on there to get me in the building and buy your other outrageously priced crap!! That's called bait and switch! 

I haven't purchased anything from Cabelas since then. I had a few points on their stupid CC, used those up and cancelled that card. Pretty much done with them forever at this point!!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I keep the card as its the lowest interest rate for CC.. at least for me. Like 9%.


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

Cabela's is not the same as when they only had a couple stores, and before BPS.

We had a nice local gun store, but Fin put them out of business. Now they are the only choice unless you want to drive a little.

Glad I don't need any more firearms. Now I only shoot .22 and even that is getting high.


----------



## Beagler410 (Mar 21, 2020)

Cabela's is a great store for shopping, but terrible for buying anything. I like seeing and holding a product. Then get on my phone and buy it online somewhere else for the best price.

Rarely do I need to get anything in a hurry, so it works well for me.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

loweman165 said:


> When they became " employee owned "the low prices stopped. Now it's all MSRP. I don't go there anymore. Then they wonder why people buy online.


again not wrong, but if you know a place that sells guns, ammo, or accessories at a discount, let me know ... many of those type things, guns, mags, parts, etc, are MSRP, a captive market for vendors ... any discounts on guns or accessories is almost always manufacturer based, the retail vendors aren't allowed, by contract w/manufacturer, to sell below "retail" price for many popular items ...Lowrance does that for sure, I'd bet most others too ... it protects the vendors as well as OEM folks on profit margin ... check Amazon and Ebay for mags and such, costs are equitable, they reach a certain level and that's it, take it or leave it ...


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

baitguy said:


> again not wrong, but if you know a place that sells guns, ammo, or accessories at a discount, let me know ... many of those type things, guns, mags, parts, etc, are MSRP, a captive market for vendors ... any discounts on guns or accessories is almost always manufacturer based, the retail vendors aren't allowed, by contract w/manufacturer, to sell below "retail" price for many popular items ...Lowrance does that for sure, I'd bet most others too ... it protects the vendors as well as OEM folks on profit margin ... check Amazon and Ebay for mags and such, costs are equitable, they reach a certain level and that's it, take it or leave it ...


I just bought a Windham Weaponry Government model rifle from Buds gun shop for over $200 under msrp. Cost $25 for ffl 
Transfer. Like I said online deals are easy. Ammo forget it. Fin wants $19.99 for a box of Blazer. I can get it no problem online for $17.99 and aluminum case for $14.50. Buy enough you get free shipping.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I agree that cabelas/bps is expensive but like most stores they do price match a majority of the stuff they sell. Any more if you can find the cheapest price on your phone and show it to the store manager they price match. I don’t believe that includes ammo.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

*Basspro destroyed cabelas period.* they ruined the hunting clothes, cheapened what hunting clothes line (mt-050, wooltimate etc) they kept. The last three fishing classic sales were a waste of paper for an ad. used to be the time to stock up on store brand cheap jigs, crappie jigs. etc. None for the last 2 years. 

I went to the centerville store and surprisingly the fishing lure aisles were fulling stocked. However, reels and spininng reels were quite scant. of course thats due to imports and the demorat flu shut down. They only had 6 fenwick rods compared to a fairly full line. no cheap fenwicks or st croix panfish/triumphs to look at. The fishing line just didnt seem the same. They have expanded shelf space of what they get in and pushed out a lot of specific berkley/trilene etc lines. Used to be a bunch of socks in the shoe section and its just ankle socks now. No dove stuff either. The gun racks have been thinned out for awhile. Of course vances in lebanon has had a lot of empty gun rack space as well for over a year. 

I think the only thing i might go back for is the lithium rechargable xps fillet knife


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

loweman165 said:


> I just bought a Windham Weaponry Government model rifle from Buds gun shop for over $200 under msrp. Cost $25 for ffl
> Transfer. Like I said online deals are easy. Ammo forget it. Fin wants $19.99 for a box of Blazer. I can get it no problem online for $17.99 and aluminum case for $14.50. Buy enough you get free shipping.


I went to Buds ... nice site, they have a lot of stuff ... looked at a few things I have knowledge of, one specifically was Ruger 10/22 and accessories ... the gun itself in various configurations could be bought cheaper at the Fin, the accessory and factory mags aren't much less than buying them on eBay ... same deal for Savage A22 Mag ... by the time you add shipping it's basically a wash ... truly discounted gun stuff is rare because they don't have to discount it, they're selling things as fast as they can make them ...


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

ruffhunter said:


> *Basspro destroyed cabelas period.* they ruined the hunting clothes, cheapened what hunting clothes line (mt-050, wooltimate etc) they kept. The last three fishing classic sales were a waste of paper for an ad. used to be the time to stock up on store brand cheap jigs, crappie jigs. etc. None for the last 2 years.
> 
> I went to the centerville store and surprisingly the fishing lure aisles were fulling stocked. However, reels and spininng reels were quite scant. of course thats due to imports and the demorat flu shut down. They only had 6 fenwick rods compared to a fairly full line. no cheap fenwicks or st croix panfish/triumphs to look at. The fishing line just didnt seem the same. They have expanded shelf space of what they get in and pushed out a lot of specific berkley/trilene etc lines. Used to be a bunch of socks in the shoe section and its just ankle socks now. No dove stuff either. The gun racks have been thinned out for awhile. Of course vances in lebanon has had a lot of empty gun rack space as well for over a year.
> 
> I think the only thing i might go back for is the lithium rechargable xps fillet knife


Cabela's was doing that themselves before bps bought them.


----------



## EyeGottem (Sep 20, 2014)

It has definitely gone hill


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

This is what happens when mergers reduce competition in the market place. Cabela's was ruined by a hedge fund broker named Paul Singer who purchased a large share of Cabela's and forced them to sell to bass pro. After the merger, stock prices soared and Singer's company cashed out making millions and destroying the small town where Cabela's was headquartered. Sickening but completely legal.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

lets face it fellows It's a dog eat dog world and I'm wearing milk bone underwear there is very few Mom and Pop stores left and most bait stores cannot compete with box store's buying quantities and those store's like fin Dick's (named right) keep their prices same or higher then Bass Pro because well why shouldn't they when they know we can't get it cheaper elsewhere soon it will be Walmart or Bass Pro my Dad had me read a book when I was a kid How to win Friends and influence people Now if he was alive today my answer to him would be the title of another book Gone with the wind LOL


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Moo Juice said:


> This is what happens when mergers reduce competition in the market place. Cabela's was ruined by a hedge fund broker named Paul Singer who purchased a large share of Cabela's and forced them to sell to bass pro. After the merger, stock prices soared and Singer's company cashed out making millions and destroying the small town where Cabela's was headquartered. Sickening but completely legal.


True


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

I dunno, I happen to still like my local Cabelas. The deals of old are long gone, but it's a different economy now. They still have a decent stock of everything except firearms. They also do have a price match policy. If you find it online cheaper just show them and they'll match it.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

They are all Retail no really good prices,sportsman warehouse is same they all are. Cabelas clothing used to be raelly good now that Red Head brand is all junk! I try to buy from the local bait stores when possible even though there prices are higher its the principle of the thing.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

baitguy said:


> again not wrong, but if you know a place that sells guns, ammo, or accessories at a discount, let me know ... many of those type things, guns, mags, parts, etc, are MSRP, a captive market for vendors ... any discounts on guns or accessories is almost always manufacturer based, the retail vendors aren't allowed, by contract w/manufacturer, to sell below "retail" price for many popular items ...Lowrance does that for sure, I'd bet most others too ... it protects the vendors as well as OEM folks on profit margin ... check Amazon and Ebay for mags and such, costs are equitable, they reach a certain level and that's it, take it or leave it ...


I don’t think people are expecting discounts considering the current situation we are in. On the other hand many won’t forget the down right screwing the fin was doing during covid. I’ll never go there again.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

^^this^^


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Did a meet up today at cabelas parking lot, about the only time I visit the inside to see what's there..... 
No wonder why they had plenty on the shelf


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

When I was in college, we'd go out to the fin when it was nothing more than a block building on 250. My how expansion has it's downfalls.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Moo Juice said:


> When I was in college, we'd go out to the fin when it was nothing more than a block building on 250. My how expansion has it's downfalls.


Always afraid to go in as I might fall through the floor.


----------



## Scenic (Oct 26, 2014)

I ordered some lures from a Texas chain, Academy Sports. Free shipping over $35 and if you sign up I think it might be $25 for free shipping. Anyway the prices were all discounted off list by about a $1, but on a lure that is $7.99 everywhere else, that is at least a 12% discount. They will send a bunch of emails. Order came in 3 days. Two weeks after I got the order they sent me an email about a couple of the lures that the price was reduced even more. No stores in Ohio, but who knows.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

We used to love going to Cabelas in WV & Ohio, but our favorite was in Dundee, Michigan. One of their largest stores, it was the #1 tourist attraction in Michigan. In 2019, (after Bass Pro/Cabela's merger/buyout), my Wife & I went there on a weekday. At first, we thought it was closed, then went in & were shocked at what we saw...Redhead (Bass Pro brand) clothing, 3 & 4 employees just standing around talking & FORGET their once excellent customer service. We visited Cabelas in Ohio once since & I will NOT go back. I have long considered Bass Pro a CRAP store & now Cabela's is right there too. Sad.

Mike


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Was just in Fin today bought some stuff.. Was there last week and bought a new spinning reel. Guy at the counter showed me the difference between 175 Daiwa and 130 Daiwa. Truly wasnt any..so I bought the 130 daiwa..(the other daiwa was the smoke name)


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

wildlife53 said:


> I am a HATER for them too. I placed two orders last week and both of my orders got cancelled. I am cancelling my Cabela’s Club card and not shopping there any more. They also have terrible customer service.


I've been trading with Cabela's since the days of catalogue ordering by mail. I wish everyone I've dealt with had as good of customer service as Cabela's. Every time I've had any issue or needed to return something they've been so easy to work with and absolutely no hassle. My experience has always been they are typically priced lower than Fin but they're much larger than Finn and probably buy larger volumes at lower prices. I don't always buy at Cabela's though as I like to buy from a local archery/gun shop about 35 minutes away too give them business and I like the employees there and they do an excellent job on my bow. Amazon has hurt all of them especially Finn and local shops but it could be that Amazon does keep Cabela's/Bass Pro shop prices in line. I like that I have so many options of where to buy my archery and fishing gear and i like the fact that every time we use the Cabela's card I'm going to eventually get gear free.


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

ruffhunter said:


> *Basspro destroyed cabelas period.* they ruined the hunting clothes, cheapened what hunting clothes line (mt-050, wooltimate etc) they kept. The last three fishing classic sales were a waste of paper for an ad. used to be the time to stock up on store brand cheap jigs, crappie jigs. etc. None for the last 2 years.
> 
> I went to the centerville store and surprisingly the fishing lure aisles were fulling stocked. However, reels and spininng reels were quite scant. of course thats due to imports and the demorat flu shut down. They only had 6 fenwick rods compared to a fairly full line. no cheap fenwicks or st croix panfish/triumphs to look at. The fishing line just didnt seem the same. They have expanded shelf space of what they get in and pushed out a lot of specific berkley/trilene etc lines. Used to be a bunch of socks in the shoe section and its just ankle socks now. No dove stuff either. The gun racks have been thinned out for awhile. Of course vances in lebanon has had a lot of empty gun rack space as well for over a year.
> 
> I think the only thing i might go back for is the lithium rechargable xps fillet knife


The store will have a lot more on sale that aren’t in the flyer. I believe they discounted 126 items this year. Even hooks which rarely go on sale anywhere. And yes, they do price match. Also, you can order online and pickup at store w/o the shipping charge. They don’t have the selection of higher end rods and reels pre Bass Pro, but they do have a lot more tackle now.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Veterans get 5% off. Even guns and ammo now.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

I was a Cabela's faithful into the 80s. Back then, while headquartered in Sydney, Ne., they had excellent customer service, decent pricing and fast shipping. Things began to change, imo, in the 90s. I once owned a bunch of Fish Eagle II rods that were made in the USA (Loomis?) and that sold for $79.99. Just really nice rods. Cabela's got greedy, moved production to China but maintained the same price. At that point they lost me. The endless stream of catalogs no longer come to our mailbox nor does my money go to theirs. I liked Gander Mt. but really like FishUSA. I seldom go to Fins these days and beyond that, there are few places to shop for outdoor gear in my hood.


----------



## bigcaptrj (Jul 25, 2013)

Cabela's is a joke now


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

How about the in-store greeters at Cabelas Columbus trying to sell you stuff as you shop. Now you can have the pleasure of getting ambushed anywhere in the store - not just by the Club Card guy that sits in his chair by the front door.


----------

